# Real time online cichlid tank



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Just an experiment with my network and software

http://67.193.216.99
or cichlidcam.dyndns-web.com


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmm.. doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry son took the line for the PS3 its up and running now


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

its back up


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Pretty awesome!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've always wanted to do something like this but was curious if it kills your bandwith with your internet service provider?


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I've always wanted to do something like this but was curious if it kills your bandwith with your internet service provider?


not sure yet but will let ya know!!!

http://hitechhookups.blogspot.com/2010/11/live-tank-how-to.html


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

It doesn't work for me.. I guess work is blocking it


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the write up but I'm lost when it comes to networking. I'm not computer illiterate by any means but I am no techie. You want to school me when I get my salt tank up and running? I was planning on incorporating the live webcam feature down the road. The webcam that I have the microsoft lifecam cinema.

I've seen guys in the states who stream videos of their tanks all day but they have huge caps or unlimited for that matter. How do you plan on tracking it's usage?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So if I change the camera angle, does it affect someone else watching it too?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I wish I could see but I think my work is blocking the feed as well.


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Thanks for the write up but I'm lost when it comes to networking. I'm not computer illiterate by any means but I am no techie. You want to school me when I get my salt tank up and running? I was planning on incorporating the live webcam feature down the road. The webcam that I have the microsoft lifecam cinema.
> 
> I've seen guys in the states who stream videos of their tanks all day but they have huge caps or unlimited for that matter. How do you plan on tracking it's usage?


I can do that if need be. I have a 125 gig cap but hopefully soon i will go back with Tek Savvy they had unlimited for like 30 bucks a month. a web cam will need a a program like YAWCAM or similar. and yes when you move the cam it moves it for other people watching so play nice lol!!!


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Currently getting my car serviced at a dealership and it's keeping me from nodding off. Lol.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey that's pretty neat.
Hope no body was watching when I was checking out the presets... They were just set to far off corners of the floor and such =P


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

no worky for me.


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry took it down changed my living room setup and now a tripod is in the middle of the room, so until i figure out a new way up placing the cam its down, sorry.

Im looking at making a portable attachment to latch onto the stand instead of a tripod.


Thanks all


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

If you're changing things up, why not put the camera INSIDE the tank...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

good idea.


----------

